# Murphy is just too excited !



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I know this might not be too consoling, but goldens do mature a bit late. He will calm down. Insisting on an automatic sit when greeting people should help. Always sitting, always. Lots of short, fun obedience sessions: Sit, Sit-stay, down, down-stay, heel, and come will hwlp overall. I do think you can teach him a specific commend for calming down. For example, all my goldens learn"Be with your FAMILY" or just "family" for when hikers or beachgoers are approaching. It means stay close, but you dont have to heel or be on a leash.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Our Murphy was just the same with visitors, far far too excited. We found that education of the vistors helped, we asked everyone to ignore him when they first arrived, if he bounced up they would just turn their backs on him and keep talking to the humans.

Once Murphy had calmed down they would then acknowledge him and give him some fuss, he soon learned that he should be calm to get attention.

As for off lead, Murph still at 2years can be 'selectively deaf' about coming back....but he grew out of his total ignoring us phase by 18months.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom is just 3 1/2 years old now, and if anybody comes round my house they have only come to see him ( so he thinks ) but as already said ignoring them seems to work. Just be patient with him, he'll calm down


----------



## robbie.3uk (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for your help. He is such a lovely dog. The ignoring technique.... How does that work when guests want to sit down and he wants to jump onto the couch next to them?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Have you tried the leash on him so you can control him? I have found that worked best with Bama. He loves my dad but he can bleed very easily because of blood thinners and when Bama gets excited, I worry he will scratch him which then bleeds alot. So I used the leash and now he has learned not to jump or try to climb on him or other people. 
The ignoring is he doesnt get any attention when he acts up and only gets attention once he calms down. When he behaves, reward him by paying attention to him and maybe a treat. Hopefully he will catch on and then behave. 
Good luck.


----------



## robbie.3uk (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi, yeah we try that every time someone visits. He doesn't seem to calmdown even after 1 hours visit.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

I have found the ignoring technique works well. My pup does the same thing. Def. educate your guests as when they start petting/swinging arms/yelling/laughing etc the dog gets the wrong message.


----------

